
Tesla shares fall on report SEC asks judge to hold Elon Musk in contempt - jeffpalmer
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/25/tesla-shares-fall-on-report-sec-asks-judge-to-hold-elon-musk-in-contempt-for-violating-deal.html
======
jeffpalmer
The article references his Feb 19th tweet about production as the catalyst for
this. Referenced tweet:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1098013283372589056](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1098013283372589056)

------
bjl
Not really surprising. Hard to imagine a more cut and dried way he could've
violated his settlement than lying about production rates.

At least this time he tweeted outside of market hours.

------
bunnycorn
Nothing special, 5% is normal. After the last one, we know they will just hit
them with a slap in the wrist.

------
craftinator
Would be great if we stop shooting our leading tech pioneers in the foot.
Yeah, Musk is a bit of an asshole, but he gets stuff done. He makes things
that are useful, and drives innovation.

~~~
beatgammit
_We_ didn't shoot him in the foot, he shot himself in the foot. He knows the
rules, but he obviously doesn't care, and it's undermining his ability to get
stuff done.

~~~
craftinator
Yes, he broke the rules and now he is going to be busy dealing with the
fallout instead of continuing to bring the advances of science to the masses.
How is this a good thing? Why do we have rules that do this? That is what I
mean by shooting him in the foot. This is not an outcome that we want, and our
rules got us here.

Following rules != Good for the human race

